# Frischer Wind fürs Webdesign



## BSE Royal (23. Februar 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (Buchprojekt) suche ich nach den Effekten, die Ihr als modern, wünschenswert oder wissenswert betrachtet, wenn es ums Thema Webdesign geht.

So wie es beispielsweise lange der Aqua-Look war suche ich andere, evtl. aktuellere Trends, die dem angehenden Webdesigner als Inspiration dienen können.

Besten Dank für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Hmm, nennen würde ich sicherlich auch, wie die Fläche des Browsers genutzt wird. Vollflächig ( zB HIER ), das 1-Spaltenaussehen ( zB HIER ), das 3Spaltendesign ( zB HIER ) oder das vom Browserrahmen gelöste Design ( zB HIER oder Hier ).

Die sofort erkennbaren CMS-Template-Designs (Yoomla und Co.) und auch die OS-angelehnten Designs (Aqua- und BrushedAlu-Style).

Nicht uninteressant - http://blog.seibert-media.net/2008/04/design/navigationsmenus-trends-und-beispiele/

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Grunge! Auf jeden Fall den "Dreck" mit rein...


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2009)

Ach ja, das Pastellfarben-leichte-Rahmen-mit-Rundungen-Grau-mit-einer-Hauptfarbe-Bonus-Schnörkel-Design 

zB http://www.ulf-theis.de/

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Ganz klar auch die Besonderheit, ausschließlich über die CSS-Datei das Design komplett umzukrempeln.
http://www.csszengarden.com/


----------



## fluessig (25. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Grunge! Auf jeden Fall den "Dreck" mit rein...


 Es geht im Thread doch um frischen Wind - Grunge ist der Dreck, den der Wind schon lange hinter sich gelassen hat  
Im tutorials v2 Banner waren damals Grungeeffekte und das ist ja schon Jahre her.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

BSE Royal hat gesagt.:


> [...] suche ich nach den Effekten, die Ihr als [...] wünschenswert oder wissenswert betrachtet, wenn es ums Thema Webdesign geht.
> 
> So wie es beispielsweise lange der Aqua-Look war suche ich andere,[...]





fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Es geht im Thread doch um frischen Wind - Grunge ist der Dreck, den der Wind schon lange hinter sich gelassen hat
> Im tutorials v2 Banner waren damals Grungeeffekte und das ist ja schon Jahre her.



Der "angehende Webdesigner" soll sich nicht mit Grunge beschäftigen? Der Aqualook ist doch auch schon "alt".... Und es gibt im Moment noch einige Sachen mit grungigen Anteilen, auch wenn komplette Grungesites doch eher in der Blogecke zu finden sind. Aber zur Inspiration reicht es allemal...

Siehe auch nochmal hier: http://www.drweb.de/magazin/webdesign-trend-grunge-design/
So alt is der Artikel auch noch nicht .


----------



## GrungeMan (1. September 2009)

Eine Kombination aus Grunge-Design mit dem modernen (gehypten) Drop-Down Menü von Jakob Nielsen gibt es auf der folgenden Ausbildungsseite einer Versicherung (inklusive Azubi-Blog)
http://www.moderne-ausbildung.de


----------



## Firedog (2. Oktober 2009)

Schön modern und zackig find ich auch ansprechend!


----------



## Lucidity (17. Februar 2010)

Hier steht doch das wichtigste:
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/01/14/web-design-trends-for-2009/


----------



## kaimal3 (7. März 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen !! Den RETRO Look.


----------

